# Baby pigeon doesn't walk



## maddybhai (May 21, 2010)

Pigeons nested at my balcony few weeks ago. Only one of the eggs hatched. Baby must be around 10 days old. I checked her today and noticed that she doesn't sit on her legs. She doesn't walk, just crawl using her legs. Is it normal?


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

yes! at 10 days old they can not walk, just crawl like you said. It should start using its legs in a few days!


----------



## maddybhai (May 21, 2010)

Thanx. But I still worried that there is something wrong with her. Even when she is sleeping, one her legs are hanging (not hanging exactly) outside. Is it normal? I haven't seen anything like that in any of the baby pigeon pictures


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*This does sound like splay leg*

It sounds like the baby has splayed leg which most often is caused by not having anything to grip with the feet and being on a surface that is too slippery.
you can help remedy the situation by putting a towel underneath the baby and making a donut shape around the baby so it fits him snuggly and keeps his little legs next to his body. If this isn't corrected now, it isn't going to get any better and the baby won't survive long once leaving the nest. There is more you can do, which wouldn't take a lot on your part, so as to not freak out the parents and would make a huge difference. I'll go find the find instructions.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are some links to look over. Certainly, a picture would be helpful.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/treatments-for-splayed-legs-17869.html


----------



## maddybhai (May 21, 2010)

I have inserted its both legs into a sponge. She is not happy with it. Lets see how it goes. I feel it is partly my mistake. When Pigeons nested and laid eggs in my balcony, I make a cardboard nest for them and put a thick towel inside. Both the eggs hatched and both the baby pigeons survived and flew away. I used to remove the towel once in a while and used to replace it with another towel. When they become 3 weeks older, I run out of towels and replaced it with news paper. After the babies flew away, I was out of station for more than a month. I didn't expect them to lay eggs again so soon. By the time I came back, they laid eggs and baby came out the very next day. I didn't change the paper and again went out of station for a week. I came back yesterday and this is the condition. I feel bad.


----------



## maddybhai (May 21, 2010)

I will try to upload a picture tomorrow.


----------



## maddybhai (May 21, 2010)

Charis,
Thank you very much for your advice


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

kEEPING AND RAISING PIGEONS IS A 24/7 " JOB"


----------



## maddybhai (May 21, 2010)

I am happy that the baby is still taken care by their parents. I wouldn't have been able to take care of it myself since i will out from 8:00 AM to 8:00 PM on weekdays


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

maddybhai said:


> I* have inserted its both legs into a sponge.* She is not happy with it. Lets see how it goes. I feel it is partly my mistake. When Pigeons nested and laid eggs in my balcony, I make a cardboard nest for them and put a thick towel inside. Both the eggs hatched and both the baby pigeons survived and flew away. I used to remove the towel once in a while and used to replace it with another towel. When they become 3 weeks older, I run out of towels and replaced it with news paper. After the babies flew away, I was out of station for more than a month. I didn't expect them to lay eggs again so soon. By the time I came back, they laid eggs and baby came out the very next day. I didn't change the paper and again went out of station for a week. I came back yesterday and this is the condition. I feel bad.



That's good. Just be sure and check it every day and adjust as needed. It should take too long to correct.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

sky tx said:


> kEEPING AND RAISING PIGEONS IS A 24/7 " JOB"


Did anyone say anything about that?


----------



## maddybhai (May 21, 2010)

I checked today, Sponge is removed. I think Mother Pigeon might have removed it. I put it right back on.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I doubt mom removed it. Likely baby wiggled out of it.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

It may be a case of splayed leg, it may not be also. One leg outwards position is many times a common position and they shift the positions later. Check in the weekends when you are at home on whether its at a permanent one leg outwards position. If not then it would be better not to disturb the nest much.


On the 24 x 7 schedule, yes, if you are taking care of a baby pigeon which does not have parents.


----------



## maddybhai (May 21, 2010)

I have uploaded the pics. Let me know if I doing right.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a very nice job of getting the legs aligned and into the "sponge". Now you have to get those legs UNDER the bird in the proper position.. the sponge will handle that but the legs can't be going back as in the picture .. you HAVE to get the legs UNDER the bird!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Nicely done there!!


And a beautiful little 'Squeaker' !


But "yes" - Legs need to be under the youngster, just as if he were in a normal sitting-at-rest position of comfort...and, then, figure out a way to support him so he is comfortable, and, not falling over. Setting him into something soft, soft rumpled cloths even, so he is supported softly from the sides and bottom, in a smallish shallow Box for example.


Do extra 'Hand Nest' time and other comforts, feed times ( or see if his Parents will continue to feed him as well, setting him out now and then for that ) since he will likely be a little frustrated with the arrangement, and bored for being unable to wander around.

The Leg arrangement is going to save his ( later ) Life...he will need those Legs, and so this needs to be done correctly for a good outcome.

Since he will not be able to move to poop, stay on top of that, check him often, gently clean his little Butt if need be, so he stays clean and feels as good as possible about things.


Yes, 'Newspaper' is too slippery for Babys...they need textures or materials their little Feets and Toes can grip well, otherwise, their Legs end up sliding out, and, making problems then.


----------



## maddybhai (May 21, 2010)

I put him in a small box inside the nest. How long this arrangement has to continue so that his legs will get corrected?


----------



## maddybhai (May 21, 2010)

It seems now the parents are not feeding him anymore. I just came back from office and checked his crop. It is totally empty. This is bad news. Even if I decide to feed him, I am not going to be at home from morning 8 to evening 8. What I can feed a 12 days old pigeon? Can i feed him crushed corn flakes or Oats mixed with water?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can you get kaytee exact hand feeding formula from a pet store? not sure of your location, but here that is what most use, you will have to take the baby to work with you, in a box with a heating pad, perhaps because he was in a box the parent birds did not like it and they do not like change. the baby needs to be warm before you feed him. another idea, perhaps someone can find someone close to you that can take over the care of this young one...


----------



## maddybhai (May 21, 2010)

I fed him some crushed corn flakes, pigeon peas, oats, rice, soaked chicken peas all mixed in warm water. He ate quite a lot. Now his crops looks almost full. Taking him to office is not possible. I thinking of changing his schedule a bit. Feed him every 3 hours at night and let him rest on day. If he is lucky and survives till this weekend, he got a good chance. My wife will be back this weekend and she will be starting her job from June 14 only. So she may be able to take care of him till then. Mean while his legs are still in the sponge and it seems he is doing okay with that. He is trying to walk in that position and succeeds a bit. Not sure he is doing it right, but it is better that crawling. I still hope his parents will feed him from tomorrow.


----------



## maddybhai (May 21, 2010)

I am in India. So Kaytee formula is out of question. And in India it is quite warm now. So I don't think it is feeling cold


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi maddybhai,



You can feed him small whole Seeds, and, mix in appropriate Grit also.

Also allowing him drink off and on through the day by guiding him as described below.


Get him 'nuzzling' by softly putting your warm slightly moistened finger tips on his Beak.

You have to have warm, slightly moist finger-tips on the sides of his Beak for him to 'nuzzle' in your finger-tips, thus, for him to 'gooble' Seeds from a small deep Cup or other small deep holder, as you keep your finger-tips on the sides of his Beak.


Every 'Peeper' or 'Squeaker' I have done this with, does it well, and more or less instantly. Small whole Seeds, such as 'Canary' or Finch Seed mix is best...even medium sized Seeds are fine, but no large Seeds for this, for now.


Whole small to medium sized seeds and Grit via 'gobbling', along with formula feeds ( if you can do them), would be best for his development and your convenience.

Also, if guided the same way, keeping your finger-tips on the sides of his Beak as you guide it into tepid ( roughly a little less than body temperature ) Water...he will gladly Drink. He needs your moist, warm finger-tips on his Beak sides to do these things...and...they usually need more Water than formula mixes will provide.


This also leads very quickly ( usually, with a few times - in a day or less ) to successful Pecking, even at his age, thus self feeding with whole Seeds and Grit ( solving your being away all day issue ) ...where a regular Pigeon Seed mix will be fine, which you can augment with formula feeds when able...so, once he is pecking, only leave him alone with an amount of Seed which is of a volume safe for him to eat in one meal...since once pecking, they can over-eat in their enthusiasm if too many Seeds are available.


Have him on a Towel draped over your Lap...little Cup of Seeds in front of him, for the exercise 'gobble' feedings.



Good luck!


Phil
Lv


----------



## maddybhai (May 21, 2010)

Thanks for your advice, Phil. I am in office now. Will try these things once I go back home. I am still hopeful that parents will start feeding him again


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

From that second picture alone, I don't feel this is a case of splayed leg. Additional nesting material or an old T-shirt for traction in the nest might be good to go


----------



## maddybhai (May 21, 2010)

The second picture was taken after I inserted his legs into a sponge and forcefully kept his legs under him. Otherwise most of the time he was lying like the way it is in the first pics. But anyway, his legs seem to have improved a bit. He is trying to walk normally and he succeeds in taking 3-4 steps. Lets wait and see how it goes


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

You should have no problems with guiding his Beak for eating small whole Seeds, and, drinking Water...I do this all the time with Babys-Juveniles I get in. MIght take a few tries to get it worked out, then Gangbusters from there!

They love to be 'fed', and, warm slightly moist finger tips on their Beak as they 'gobble' is a joy for them, just as good as being 'fed' in other ways, far as their emotional needs and wishing to feel looked after. Decide in advance how much you will have them eat, and do not over stuff him...he will gladly over stuff himself of course, so...smallish Meals, say, a flat Tablespoon worth to a meal...and several meals a day.

Use a deep little Cup and just sort of guess on how much gets eaten before ending the session...they need the deep to get their Beak buried in the Seeds....keep finger tips on his Beak sides as he eats...and as he drinks...or it will not feel right for him and he will pull back.

Tepid Water for his drinking sessions ( which normally last like two seconds ) and offer water and Beak guiding often, every few hours or so.

Seeds absorb Water and hydrate in their Crop...after feeding, offer Water.

35 to 45 good poops every 24 hours, and good hydration, are what one is after.


----------



## maddybhai (May 21, 2010)

I just fed him now. Took a pic using my mobile. Not very good quality. It seems to have grown a bit in last 3 days


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Looks happier!


----------



## maddybhai (May 21, 2010)

I removed the sponge from his legs yesterday. Still one his legs are not proper. Trying to crawl with that leg. So I put the sponge back. I hope his legs get corrected fast


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Maddybhai,


The Diorthotic Brace ( 'Sponge', in this case, along with ensuring his Legs are under him in a normal sitting position ) needs to on for a couple weeks at least.


Just the way it is...


----------



## maddybhai (May 21, 2010)

Update: She has fully grown and flew away. I was away from home so my wife took care of her


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well did the leg ever correct itself?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

maddybhai said:


> Update: She has fully grown and flew away. I was away from home so my wife took care of her


Great bhai, I hope she flew off as a healthy pigeon. If you and your wife had not interfered, that bird would have had a miserable life...

Thanks for the updation too 

Do you have any recent pictures of her ?


----------



## maddybhai (May 21, 2010)

Oops.. I didn't give the update about her legs. It was almost corrected even before I went out of station. She was able to walk on her own, but a bit awkwardly. Now there are 2 more eggs at my balcony. I hope the babies turn out to be just fine this time


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If she isn't walking very well, her chances of survival are not good. She won't be able to compete with others in getting food.


----------

